# Here's how my first week went...



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Most of the highlights are in the video so I'll let you watch. I was hunting with my White Wolf longbow and using Quest Archery "Thumper" arrows that I customed crested and fletched, tipped with Magnus Snuffers.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Oh well, still had some fun moments... good job on vid...


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Nice video, stay after m and it will pay off. You have made me want to go, I havn't been this yr as a matter of fact I havn't shot my bow since last yr. I'll shoot it a cpl of times to make sure its still on, then try and go this eve or in the morn. I used to shoot all yr but in the last few yrs I just shoot a little to check sights and a few other things and then I'm ready to hit the woods, thats just the way I roll these days...WW


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh not to worry as I'll be back up there this weekend. When I was hunting with a compound I didn't have to practice much either, but a longbow is a different story....


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I'm gonna wait till the wind rolls around to the North, hung my Summit yesterday, now I'm waiting on the wind. I need to find one of them thing-a-ma-jigs or possibly a doom-a-flauchie to hang a camera off a tree, you n Bucksnort are killn me...WW


----------

